# Equivalent de VLC media player



## cam_tweety (19 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous!

Je cherche un équivalent de VLC media player pour Ipad, j'ai conseillé cette application à un ami, mais je viens de me rappeler que suite à quelques problèmes elle n'est plus sur ITunes :/

Ce que j'aime bien avec VLC c'est la simplicité d'utilisation. Mon ami ne cherche pas un truc super perfectionné, mais il n'est pas très à l'aise quand il s'agit de faire trop de manipulations informatiques pour arriver à ses fins! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lauange (20 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Essaye Aceplayer.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juillet 2012)

Lauange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Essaye Aceplayer.



+ 1... Superbe application!


----------

